# post a picture of your modified cars



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

seems to be so many show us your vw or ford ect so lets have a look at your modified motors how ever subtle or extreme 



Tom


----------



## thompson_1987 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is my focus st, on stage 3, 320bhp.


----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

thompson_1987 said:


>


Loving the rs mate :thumb:


----------



## thompson_1987 (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers, your st is looking pukka too!


----------



## focus_neil (Nov 9, 2007)

Owned this for over 10 years and did all the work apart from paintwork.

Most reliable car i ever owned, should never have sold it.


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

my supra done loads over the years, body kit ,new bonnet, interior dash painted,new leather seats, stainless steel exhaust,dials gauges,drilled ands grooved discs all round, boot build on its 3rd steering wheel, 3rd set of alloys and i have a new set in the cupboard still to go on,


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Loving the RS in the first response . 
Will get pictures up of my loop and a few mates cara I've done recently :thumb:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Good ole Kryptonite!!


----------



## thompson_1987 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Loving the RS in the first response .
> Will get pictures up of my loop and a few mates cara I've done recently :thumb:


:thumb: cheers mate, just waiting on my order of DA polisher, pads and compounds and then should hopefully get it proper shining!! :buffer:


----------



## thompson_1987 (Dec 30, 2011)

missyR said:


> Good ole Kryptonite!!


Lovely motor mate, are they escort rst vents?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

missyR said:


> Good ole Kryptonite!!


remember seein this in total vauxhall 
love it :thumb:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

thompson_1987 said:


> Lovely motor mate, are they escort rst vents?


Yeah they are the old skool ones! A pain in the backside to fit but different to the usual ones.



dazzyb said:


> remember seein this in total vauxhall
> love it :thumb:


Yeah its not easily forgotten lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My old CC7 Accord










My old "Project Lude"



















Sold them both to buy my latest project/money pit...


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

missyR said:


> Good ole Kryptonite!!


lovely looking motor, and fantastic photography.

is that a carbon wrap on the roof or just black?


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a few mods to my STi :car:
Yes decals are not to everyones taste but it's less to polish :lol:

VF48 Turbo
Eibach Pro Street - S coilovers
Front mount intercooler
Custom re-map 
Fule pressure reg
3 Port Solenoid 
K'&'N cone Filter
3" decat S/S Zort 
Deffi's 
18" Redline 
D1 alloy wheel nuts
Exedy clutch
Front/rear strut brace
S/S grill kit
S/S slam panel - Mill sport
Roof pod 
Custom Graphics - by stik-it-signs < Me 
360+bhp :driver:
+ more....


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

J99NNO said:


> lovely looking motor, and fantastic photography.
> 
> is that a carbon wrap on the roof or just black?


Its painted gloss black :thumb:


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

This was the Skyline GTS that I built some years ago, long gone as we gave it away in a text competition.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

can we not quote pics please chaps. we get the same pics 4 times a page. :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

Deano said:


> can we not quote pics please chaps. we get the same pics 4 times a page. :thumb:


ok deano :thumb:


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry Deano - edited


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

my electric white st3 mr290...

turbo back miltek
eibachs
h&r spacers,40mm rear 30mm front
rear fog light conversion


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

My RenaultSport Clio 182 Cup in Racing Blue, Lowered on Raceland Coilovers and Speedline Turini alloys.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

golf gti 1.8turbo :thumb:

and below my old cupra gti (got it for £300 !! loved it )


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Be rude not to


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Very mild subtle mods - AC coilies, exhaust, black grilles, tints etc...


















And bits of drainpipe....


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

My old gti




























Really regret selling it


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

^^^^^^^awesome!!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wouldnt call it "modified" bet here it is absolutely spotless


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

missyR said:


> Good ole Kryptonite!!


I was sat next to you at the lights coming out of the Fort last week (_in the Passat..._) you jumped me off the lights and skipped in front of me to turn onto the M8 haha!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've only had one car that I managed to keep standard :lol:

I had a Renault 5 Campus with a few bits done, scraped off cambered roads 

Standard Ka, traded in for a Sport KA which got Eibach springs, K&N filter, remapped and cam. Loved that car so much. I really want another.










Sold that for an Evo V. Lowerd on Cusco coilovers, cusco strut braces front rear and underneath. Bigger fuel pump, injectors, Evo 8 actuator, remapped to 1.6 bar with pops-bangs and anti=lag  exhaust, apexi filter and that.

It scared me that I was actually allowed to drive a car like this!



























I've had my GTT since I had the Sport KA, so much has cone into it now, I've lost track.
Filter, silly exhaust, corbeau bucket seats, harnesses, saftey devices half cage, phase 2 silicone hoses, silicone boost hoses, re-jetted carb. 
More will be happening in the next few weeks 




























And my newest daily. Stayed standard for all of 2 days before the coilovers went on :lol:



















Sorry for the massive post. I got carried away :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

tom-coupe said:


> lets have a look at your modified motors how ever subtle...............


Subtle you say? Well I did put some Silvatec repeater lamps in the front:


IMG_0405 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

:lol:

Although I did end up getting a bit carried away. Custom remap, Eibach springs and Bilstein shocks, ST170 wheels (eventually, after a set of 35ths, SuperTs, Rota Comps and a set of MP3s), Hella headlamps, ST170 interior and all manner of other pointless but nice-to-have stuff.


DSC_4878 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

current car


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

My old standard ST










My current RS, Mp350, its getting a full milltek and forge recirculation valve, and hopefully JWR stage 2 to 390 in the next month or so.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

My only (and current) modded car...


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

:driver:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

(Then) Pug 106 Quiksilver - Miss this car. I Spent a fortune on it!









(Now) 200BHP Leon Cupra Tdi. Currently spending too much on this too!









Liam.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

My gsi, only got it christmas eve so not at all of the mods are mine


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

My 9 GT  fairly fettled with and running 620bhp 540lbft


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

My all time favourite car, I should never have sold it. :wall::wall:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

My daily...



















My money pit...



















My Girlfriends Polo...


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Astra GSI and GTR*

Heres some old photos i found of my astra gsi fully modded
Leather retrim, momo wheel/gear/handbrake, twin head unit setup - mini disc and popup tv, kicker subs and amps, 17's, bilstien sportline suspension, tar-ox pads and disc's, eibach roll bars, scorpian exhaust, SBD rally speck fully built motor, power cap, cold air induction system, strut brace, tints, smotothed grill, uni-chip piggyback ecu 208bhp remapped

















































My current modding mission
2009 GTR
Miltek full system, Hard pipes, injectors, remapped to 630bhp, Alcon 400mm brake upgrade front and rear full upgrade, Moton coilovers.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

when we got the car










After a few mods nothing silly


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

DD1 that engine bay is beautiful mate.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my very subtly ( as in hardly) modded A4.

before










after










interior lighting














































plate surrounds



















debadge



















and of course....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Before (Jaguar's Standard):










After (Cueball Standard):










Lots of outside work, lots of audio upgrades, and of course lots of supercharger and engine tweaks.... :driver::driver:

:devil:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess we have all seen it but it is slightly modded


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Only a few visuals but always turned heads.

















This was pre detailing...not too shabby


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

The ST.

Modifications include:
- Mountune Performance pack (Pro Alloy intercooler, K&N air filter, re-map)
- Mountune Performance cat back exhaust
- BBS CH replica alloy wheels
- Custom ST side stripes
- Tinted windows (not pictured in first pic)
- ST front grill badge (rare small version)
- Custom 3M Di-noc carbon fibre skirt and bumper edge protectors
- Wind reflectors (not pictured)


----------



## rsbuz (Feb 15, 2008)

a couple mine


----------



## yoyo59 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wozza86 said:


> My RenaultSport Clio 182 Cup in Racing Blue, Lowered on Raceland Coilovers and Speedline Turini alloys.


my favourite colour!  wish I could have this colour on my mk5 gti


----------



## KillerHERTZ (May 4, 2011)

My car started out as a standard C240 Sport W202.










Since then I have fitted the following:

C43 AMG Bodykit
C43 AMG Rear Exhaust
18" AMG Style II Monoblocks
E-Class (W210) Blinking, folding, dimming wing mirrors
E-Class (W210) Body coloured door handles
Avantgarde front Grill
CLK (W208) GPS Aerial





































Interior:

AMG Floor mats
Auto dimming rear view mirror
Auto rain Sensor
Retractable cup holder
Original Mercedes kick plates










And loads, loads more...


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> I was sat next to you at the lights coming out of the Fort last week (_in the Passat..._) you jumped me off the lights and skipped in front of me to turn onto the M8 haha!


You sure it was me as I sold that car about 8 months ago :lol: There is a similar one (not as nice of course) in glasgow


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

Here are all my cars over the last few years! Leave a comment on what ye think guys. All well kept and detailed on a regular basis


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I had no idea that was the same car Cueball!
I always thought you had the first jag, then 'upgraded' to your 'current' one.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

My Lupo Sport  
Got about a million pictures with it on about 50 sets of wheels :lol: Heres just a few anyway....

Heres the Schmidt TH-Lines 14x7+7.5




























On the Steffan BCW's 14x8+9 (slightly higher on the coilovers here).




























On one of the sets of banded steels I've got 14x7+8.



















Hope you likey :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is my pride and joy altho im selling it as i need a van :wall: its a 52 plate vectra gsi 3.2 v6, lowered, 18s, drilled and grooved discs, uprated pads, vxr rear diffuser, custom painted interior bits.


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Current (but parted out)

























Old cars:


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ambers gets swapped out with OE Clears and blackout parts get swapped in with chrome and vice versa


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

F. Premens said:


>


:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I had no idea that was the same car Cueball!
> I always thought you had the first jag, then 'upgraded' to your 'current' one.


Nope, 'tis the same car buddy!

:thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Forgot my current winter wheels, Banded mini G60's 14x7+8 :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

Think I am more impressed with that pristine W0 JL than the roll cage


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres a few of mine. Not the best shots but :thumb:
































































best one i can get of my dials but the blur is white :thumb:


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

ive had a few


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

From this:










To this:


----------



## coolkrio (Aug 2, 2011)

love that fiesta!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

How much power are you getting from the Fiesta, Fiestagirlie? 

Crackin wee machine. I love the wheels. :argie::thumb:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> How much power are you getting from the Fiesta, Fiestagirlie?
> 
> Crackin wee machine. I love the wheels. :argie::thumb:


Thank you. 
The wheels are one of my favourite mods, although a real pain to keep clean.

At the moment she's pushing about 240bhp and 200lb torque, but once my shiny new exhaust goes on, i'll probably go for another remap and should add a few more to that, but to be honest I have no idea what it'll be running then. Maybe 270bhp ish, but thats a complete guess!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

WOW - that must be soooo much fun in a Fiesta with all that power :devil:

Brilliant


----------



## drakey0811 (May 25, 2011)

Not much to mine, just new alloys - badges, wind deflectors, painted calipers and chrome grille masked.
Just wanted it to stand out a little as I had enough stick for owning a KIA


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

some pic's of my evo V.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

My last car :
From this :









To this :


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

There are some really nice modded cars in this thread:thumb:

A few of my EVO:

As standard


















A few mods


















and the Fiesta:






















































Chris.


----------



## focus_neil (Nov 9, 2007)

dhiren_motilal said:


> Think I am more impressed with that pristine W0 JL than the roll cage


Should never have sold it with the car, might get another one for a stealth install in the new motor.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought I was the only one with white turini's


----------



## Tim-A (Jul 15, 2009)

Had one or 2 in my time


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

This thread needs an update!
few of my most recent













































































































Quite a few mods you can't see,
Full supersprint exhaust, from engine to back boxes, Re-Mapped DME (ECU) 4.10 Motorsport gears in the differential, 
Accelerates like nothing I have ever owned! Its insane how quick this little bugger is!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Some very nicely modified cars on here. Both of mine aren't hugely modified but I'll stick a pick up anyway -


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Have to say Alex, I'm not usually a Renault fan, but they're lovely cars! :argie:

Especially the wee Twingo! (I like small cars) :argie:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

My 4X4 Cosworth.


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Nice plate on the twingo


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

My 350bhp Cupra K1


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's my two Current Cars..

N Reg, 4 door 1600 Corsa b Road Rally car:










Road Car/Uni Hack - 02 Plate Ibiza:










Also Got a minty mint Nova hiding in the garage until next summer 

Dion!


----------



## Samjam927 (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice Z4!:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Have to say Alex, I'm not usually a Renault fan, but they're lovely cars! :argie:
> 
> Especially the wee Twingo! (I like small cars) :argie:


Cheers fella, I'm a huge Renault fan and love the RenaultSport models.

The Twingo is a bit of an acquired taste but I love it. Such a fun little car and round the bends it's hard to beat. These were the original rims, I think the white works better and these are supidly epensive if one ends up badly damaged..










It's all about the interior on the Gordini though :thumb:










This is my Mrs RS Twingo as well


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A high level of all-round loveliness!


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Few pics of my Fiesta



























Hopefully lowerd 45mm soon


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Why are you running the numberplate on your dashboard..?  

Looks nice otherwise - always liked that shape of fiesta


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Folk are doing that down my way too...
No idea why.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

my chaps 15mins





































david


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

My old matte black 3 series convertible









My mums r32


----------



## Vitch-w (Aug 22, 2010)

my lightly modded puma:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Folk are doing that down my way too...
> No idea why.


When people have the front bumper smoothed off they usually just chuck it on the dash so the front looks cleaner.
Maybe it's on the to-do-list.

Edit... Just like the Golf below


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

A Few quick photos of my Clio 172 Cup, the car is dirty so excuse that and I am no photographer so the photos are not great 

Lots to do to the car including a fair bit of bodywork to be addressed, wheels refurbished, engine bay painted and I need to get some harness sorted out

Anyway, Enjoy...


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice iceberg cup not many of those around, and I spy AST top mounts  and is that the Rs2?


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Toomer said:


> Nice iceberg cup not many of those around, and I spy AST top mounts  and is that the Rs2?


One of only 33 I believe (has climate control as well)

Spec:

Rs2 inlet
Ktec supersport Stealth exhaust
Ktec Decat
Ast adjustable top mounts
Kw V2 coilovers
Custom 4 way adjustable rear ARB
DS2500 brake pads
Brembo HC discs
Carbon Fog surrounds
Carbon rear bumper insert
Carbon dash trim
Bimarco Futura Bucket seats with custom stitching
Caged rear roll cage

Probably a few other bits I have forgotten.


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

*My day car and My toy*

My day car - Mk7 10 Fiesta








http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=672&pictureid=4295

My toy 08 Mustang GT Rosuhcharged 500HP Loads of Rosuh stuff, Custom 3" 304SS pipes - Panny double din headunit - VIBE 800W subs, 20" Shelby rims (also 22" BSA rims chrome which are for sale)
























Unusual to see under the car but


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Very nice!! Tiny brakes though


----------



## Craig Taylor (Feb 20, 2010)

here's mine before the carbon fibre front splitter was fitted.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Craig Taylor said:


> here's mine before the carbon fibre front splitter was fitted.


Holy rare as rocking horse poo :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
:thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Steve220 said:


> Very nice!! Tiny brakes though


They look tiny but are larger than most. The big GT brakes 14" by brembo are £2500 + fitting. Maybe one day and only fit a few 20" or 22" rims to fit.

My ebc race discs and yellow stuff pads are good for 500hp. It still stops.

OEM brakes are crap.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

A few that ive had


































and the one ive got now that takin all my money lol


----------



## rsrob (Apr 12, 2009)

My Evo


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

my Renault Traffic van, lowered plus 245/40/19 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

My Celica GTFour ST205... Not hugely modded:

Blitz Nur Spec R Exhaust
Apexi intake
Aerospeed 17" wheels (soon to be gone with Rota Forces in place)


----------



## Mr.Hoog (Jan 11, 2012)

Truly nice cars here :doublesho


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

some very nice cars on this, puts my old girl to shame.....but here is one of them

just a few mods done, main one is the engine and the stuff done on the interior...other things hidden under the car that cant be seen .....suspension and the likes


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Revo stage 1: approx 250-260bhp and 250lbs torque, Tarox g88 discs with ferodo ds2500 pads and Goodrich hoses, forge 007p recirc valve, lowered on h&r springs.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

here goes lol a couple of past and present  
my first skyline r33
























my second one just for track use 
















my audi A3 1.8t sport 








my little polo project 
























my 180sx drift car 
















my bmw 318 cab 








and the latest one 200sx 
















and thats about it so far lol


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)




----------

